# A few builds from the past few months



## chongmagic (Dec 1, 2019)

Of course I didn't built the Afterneath, it just popped up there somehow.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Barry (Dec 1, 2019)

Great collection!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

WowW!  Nice work!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome job! You have been busy.


----------



## Dali (Dec 2, 2019)

You're cheating. There's a real Afterneath there...
 

Seriously, wow! You don't mind the complex ones! I'm still paralyzed in front of my empty MuTron Bi-Phase...


----------



## Kelmark1 (Dec 2, 2019)

how do you like your Quaverato ?, I've been think about building one.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 2, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> how do you like your Quaverato ?, I've been think about building one.



I like it, I have to admit I don't use tremolo/vibrato as often. I like that it has tap tempo, and it has a good bit of gain built-in.


----------



## justin23000 (Dec 2, 2019)

There's a family photo to be proud of! Awesome stuff...


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 2, 2019)

Those look awesome CM !


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 2, 2019)

justin23000 said:


> There's a family photo to be proud of! Awesome stuff...





Mourguitars said:


> Those look awesome CM !



Thank you!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 2, 2019)

Dali said:


> You're cheating. There's a real Afterneath there...
> 
> 
> Seriously, wow! You don't mind the complex ones! I'm still paralyzed in front of my empty MuTron Bi-Phase...



You will get there, trust me it never stops being addictive building pedals.


----------

